# US Soldier Dies Saving Afghan Girl



## Marauder06 (Mar 29, 2012)

http://worldnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/03/29/10925357-us-soldier-dies-saving-afghan-girl

Spc. Dennis Weichel, 29, of the Rhode Island National Guard died saving the life of a little girl in northeast Afghanistan, according to the Rhode Island National Guard.
According to the report, Weichel was in a convoy in Laghman Province last week when he noticed some children were in the path of the moving vehicles. Weichel and other soldiers got out to move them out of the way.
According to the press release, while most of the children scattered away, one girl went back to the road, as a Mine-Resistant Ambush-Protected vehicle continued moving toward her.

Advertise | AdChoices​​​Weichel saw the massive truck moving toward the girl and grabbed her out of the way, the National Guard said. The girl survived, but Weichel died after the armored vehicle ran over him.


----------



## CDG (Mar 29, 2012)

RIP Spc. Weichel.  

I bet we hear jack and shit about this from Karzai.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 29, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Mar 30, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Salt USMC (Mar 30, 2012)

RIP.  This guy is a hero.


----------



## elle (Mar 30, 2012)

Rest In Peace, Spc Weichel.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 30, 2012)

That's terrible.    Rest in Peace Spc Wiechel.


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 30, 2012)

RIP.  I feel for the men in that vehicle as well.


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 1, 2012)

fox1371 said:


> RIP. I feel for the men in that vehicle as well.


 
x2.  How awful to run over a fellow soldier.

Prayers out to all.  May this child grow up with a different attitude toward foreigners.

LL


----------



## pardus (Apr 1, 2012)

RIP SGT Weichel.

A true hero.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 1, 2012)

Excellent job SGT Weichel, Blue Skies.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 1, 2012)

^^^ what has been said,  Rest In Peace, my condolences for family and friends.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Apr 1, 2012)

A true hero! May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## abn373 (Apr 2, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Muppet (Apr 2, 2012)

Rest in peace.

F.M.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 2, 2012)

RIP warrior


----------



## tova (Apr 2, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------

